# Do You think it would be ok..



## wistful (Jul 1, 2007)

To start a thread about B.E.D and/or compulsive overeating? I myself struggle with this (I have for years) but I understand that it might be a touchy subject around these parts.I don't wish to upset or offend anyone.I understand full well that not all fat people have issues with food but i'm someone who does and I'm sure I'm not alone.


----------



## QtPatooti (Jul 1, 2007)

I have struggled with it too. I think it is a good idea to start one here.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 1, 2007)

I have such food issues!!! I was just having a bit of a withdrawl because I'm cutting out sugar - I am anxious and food always sooths me - and fighting the habit of eating to calm anxiety is a bitch.

What is BED?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 1, 2007)

Binge Eating Disorder.

I would hope nobody takes issue with this. BED and compulsive overeating are eating disorders recognized by the medical profession. They do not necessarily correspond to being larger (some people may only binge occasionally or may intersperse compulsive eating with starvation or excess exercise) and not all fat people or people who simply enjoy eating a lot suffer from eating disorders.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 1, 2007)

so where is this thread at yo? I have been fairly open about my ED...sort of, lol. And if there was a thread I would probably let a bit more flow...even though this is a public board and anyone in the world who wants to read about me, can....I am human and will share my story if it helps others.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 1, 2007)

I think an B.E.D. thread would be great here. It certainly falls under the topic of health, and would probably be a great help to many of our users, particularly those who lurk - since it can tend to be a tough subject. 

Feel free to start one under another thread title, or use this one.

ETA: I'm not sure just a single 'Eating Disorders' thread would suffice - or if a separate one for b.e.d. (and other EDs) is what you're thinking of? I was going to create a thread for you, but instead I'll let you folks make the call. Set up what you'd like, and we'll rearrange if necessary afterwards. 

Great idea, Wistful


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 1, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I think an B.E.D. thread would be great here. It certainly falls under the topic of health, and would probably be a great help to many of our users, particularly those who lurk - since it can tend to be a tough subject.
> 
> Feel free to start one under another thread title, or use this one.
> 
> ...



I personally vote for an Eating Disorder thread just cos it is amazing how much a COE has in common with someone who has BN. We can all talk out our issue with each other.

I think the danger of separating them is making people feel left out. This is Dimension...for fat folks...most would assume BED or COE would suffice, but I have switched between COE and BN a few times in my life and think there could be a few BN and AN sufferers among us and I feel it would very sad to exclude certain people.

just my opinion though


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't see why not. I mean, hell, we have an entire board devoted to WLS, and there are a lot of people who f'ing HATE that with the fire of a thousand suns. Talking about binge eating, complusive overeating, or even OA, I think, would be peanuts compared to that.



wistful said:


> To start a thread about B.E.D and/or compulsive overeating? I myself struggle with this (I have for years) but I understand that it might be a touchy subject around these parts.I don't wish to upset or offend anyone.I understand full well that not all fat people have issues with food but i'm someone who does and I'm sure I'm not alone.


----------



## chickadee (Jul 1, 2007)

I have struggled with compulsive overeating throughout most of my life. I have also dealt with anorexia and bulimia. These are all different sides of the same coin- using food to cope with your problems. 

Part of my journey in dealing with compulsive overeating and binge eating has involved size acceptance. I am thankful for this board because it has helped me to see that I am beautiful at any size. That takes some of the pressure off and helps me binge eat less.


----------



## MLadyJ (Jul 7, 2007)

I think alot of us struggle with eating. Sandie, I am getting ready to cut out all sugar too and it kind of scares me. It has been a comfort for so long. I don't know how I'll manage but there are alot of people here who are very supportive. I just know that I have got to do something to improve my health. And I know that WLS wouldn't be an option for me. Let me how it's going.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 8, 2007)

MLadyJ said:


> I think alot of us struggle with eating. Sandie, I am getting ready to cut out all sugar too and it kind of scares me. It has been a comfort for so long. I don't know how I'll manage but there are alot of people here who are very supportive. I just know that I have got to do something to improve my health. And I know that WLS wouldn't be an option for me. Let me how it's going.




I have also cut out sugar. Haven't had any sugar whatsoever except that that naturally occurs in tomatoes for over a week now. The first day was hard, the second day was way harder and I cried over hubby eating cake when I am trying so hard, the third day my body went into "DT" hot flashes etc, the 4th day I felt pretty dang good, just really hungry, and now I feel really good. My system feels clean and I do not have cravings. Cravings used to control my life.

Last night for example, we had 4 Smirnoff Ices in the fridge for nearly a month now, lol, not big drinkers really. Mike decided he wanted one. I had a little pange of jealousy, but I knew if I let my guard down to have "just one" I would have the cravings for other things all over again. So instead I made some iced tea sweetened with Slenda. My sweet tooth was happy and I am happy that I didn't have to detox again. 

It might not be so hard for other people, but sugar was my addiction. Sugar in all forms be it bread or candy. I would love to be able to eat these things but I just can't, not without waking up the beast that is COE.

Good luck on your own journey


----------



## Shosh (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi All, Compulsive eating has always been a problem for me. I know that whenever I was feeling sad or depressed etc, eating my favourite foods would make me feel happy and safe and comforted. It will be something that is with me always. I think even though having a lap band physically restricts the quantites of what I can eat, the mental desire to over eat is still there. I am not promoting WLS here either, I am just talking about my experience with compulsive eating.I had to have WLS due to having a neurological condition.
One day at a time everybody.
For those cutting out sugar that is such a huge fantastic step. Oh how I loved my cakes especially.
Susannah


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 8, 2007)

I think it's a wholly appropriate topic. EDs can hit anyone, fat or thin. I've struggled with ED-NOS (which means that I flail back and forth between anorectic behavior, BED, bulimia) for..let's see...going on 20 years now. I've done some permanent damage to the old body, and I am by no means okay now. These are important topics that should be addressed, and support on this kind of thing can be invaluable.

I'd gladly participate in such a thread.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 8, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I've struggled with ED-NOS (which means that I flail back and forth between anorectic behavior, BED, bulimia) for..let's see...going on 20 years now. I've done some permanent damage to the old body, and I am by no means okay now.



Yep, same here since I was 9 and I'm 28 now. I did it recklessly pretty much without caring about the consequences of my body until I hit rock bottom about four years ago. I was so anemic and just all around effed up I could barely function. I had to drop out of school and it was all I could do to keep working. A good friend finally convinced me that I needed help. MDs have never been any help for me because I am fat and docs pretty much just chalk it up to laziness and lack of discipline. The only thing I could do for myself was face up to the real reasons I was doing it.

I've had it mostly under control for the last year and a half, or at least as in control as I've ever been, but right now I feel close to the edge. Why? Stress, its always been a trigger. I managed to finish my bachelors degree a couple of years ago, but I've recently decided I want to go on to film school. I'm going to school the equivalent of full time for summer and working full time in a demanding position. Its pretty chaotic and I'm having somewhat of a hard time keeping it together. Logically I know my old habits won't help, but I can't seem to break that connection in my brain that tells me not eating will keep everything in line. aaargh.


----------

